# Mini-manchas in So. Cal?



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone have any mini-manchas for sale in So. Cal? I have a friend who is buying some from me but I thought I was going to have one doe left to sell. A lady and her family came to check them out the other day. I told her that my friend had first choice and that I would let her know which doe was left. Well it turns out that my friend wants to buy all of them so I don't have one left. I feel really bad about the lady who came to look and now I don't have one to sell her. I'm hoping to find someone else that has mini-manchas for sale (at least one doe preferably) who I can direct her to so that I don't leave her without any contacts at least.


----------

